# Optics choices



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Im looking at buying some new 10X42 Binoculars. My buget is around $500 but I could save a few more pennies and most likely go to $700. I will be using these for long periods of glassing and not just getting a better look at something that I see with the naked eye. Im interested in 2 brands... 1st, the Vortex Viper $500 and 2nd the Cabelas Euros $700. If you could chose between the two of them which one would you go with and why? Another question I have is....am I over looking a brand that is a quality product that may actually be less money or just slightly more then the Euros?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought the Euros two months ago and can't seem to hunt enough since; amazing clarity! I tried the Swaros side by side and could tell zero difference under the limited conditions of full light and only about 90 yards of view, obviously the difference would be seen in low light and much longer distances. Keep your eyes out for the $100-$150 off of a $500 purchase and you can get them for about the same as the others, not to mention that they have been doing free rangefinder with the purchase here and there; the rangefinder that they give the cheap Bushnell is absolutely worthless! I got the 12x50's and love them, the difference in weight/size when on the harness is not even noticeable, I think it was worth the extra $100 or whatever it was. One of those $150 coupons series is still out there that were sent out in September good through 12/31 if you want to ask around about them, then you can buy the wife something with the card to justify the extra expense :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Nikon Monarch ATB's are great glass for the money.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> The Nikon Monarch ATB's are great glass for the money.


That is the reputation; I traded my Monarchs in for the Euros; frankly not really comparable. Of course, talking price they are about triple.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got the step down from the euros, I think they are great, I'm sure the euros are even better. I hear vortex are good, but you can't go wrong with cabelas.


----------

